# Replacing Seal Around Slide out



## mathews_z7_shooter

I am thinking about purchasing a camper with a slider. Its a 1996 Coachman classic. The seal around the slide out has gone bad which is causing some leaking. Please see the pic below to some the extent of the damage. My Question to you all is 1. how much is a seal for the slide out? 2. what is involved in replacing it and cost? This is my first camper with a slide out, they cut me one hell of a deal on it due the the seal being bad. Thanks for all your help


----------



## bobrussell

there's 2 seals, one for when the slide out is in and one for when it is out, do you know which one is bad? the black seal you can see in the picture is just a wiper.


----------



## mathews_z7_shooter

Well im not honestly sure, i havnt been able to go look at it yet due to the storm we just had ( chicago). From what the picture shows, what does it look like to you that could be causing the problem?


----------



## bobrussell

looks like the slide was left out for a long time. a hard/blowing rain and you may get some moisture around the seals, overtime that could cause what i see in the picture. hard to tell a lot from a picture, could be just stains or maybe some real damage???

my guess would be that the trailer was left sitting for a long time, with or without being used. that's just a guess, look it over real good, may just need a good cleaning.


----------



## artmart

I'm concerned about its future too. When you look at the picture the sidewalls are not flush against the rubber because the walls are aluminum panels that have somewhat of a bow. You'll need to make sure that when the slides are in or out, they are flush and even to prevent any precipitation from getting in, including humidity.

I've now recently read that the slideout rubber will need to be replaced over time no matter what. So I spend so much time trying to keep the rubber hydrated and protected to keep it flexible and prevent cracking. I'm starting to see the smallest cracks and realize this will be inevitable. And I have 4 slides. Aghhh.... RV maintenance. Love the activity but they are a lot of work.


----------



## mathews_z7_shooter

*Hmmm*

Thanks for the replies! 4 Slide outs? WOW I could only dream about one to that magnitude! As far as it being bowed or warped you can some what tell by the pictures if you look close. I think this company is trying to get me on this deal because if my age ( 26) and its my first camper purchase. They are only wanting 2000 for this one, but now after reading some replies it may not be worth the investment to buy and repair the damages. They http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...DpgAeasYUl&ved=0CBsQvgUoAA&q=guarentee&nfpr=1guarantee that everything works perfectly, it has all the options. Just curious, what do you think it would cost to repair the damage only if the panel is warped and the seal is bad? I am thinking that if it has leaked for a while that a good part of the wall and floor would have to be replaced as well. UGH THIS IS FRUSTRATING!!!!


----------



## bobrussell

you can get the slide out seals for a few bucks per foot but no way to guess what other damage is or cost to repair without an inspection.


----------



## SMOKEY2348

Be ready to replace the wood and such all around that seal, it looks pretty shot. I wouldn't even buy it because of the lack of maintenance the original owners show by letting that problem persist.


----------

